# Exotics, Dro, Haze, Regz, Midz, Cali Crush, etc.



## SmileJamaica (Jul 25, 2006)

when picking up how do u tell whats what? If someone says "yo its a small bag because its exotics its good shit" how am i suppose to know its exotics by looking at it? can someone help?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 25, 2006)

As far as actually telling the THC percentage, good luck. You want to see good color, smell, crystals, neither moist nor too dry, not pressed, well manicured, dense and not full of sticks. 
As far as what strain someone says it is, you won't really know unless you have experience with the particular strain. If you're dealing with people you know, get 'em to smoke you out, figure out what you like.


----------



## skunk (Jul 25, 2006)

i agree with biff .if they know its worth it they will have no problem with a free sample.


----------

